# Grand Cheff Takayuki  vs Sakai Takayuki 17 layer damascus vs Moritaka Gyuto 10.6" Super Blue, unprof



## kitchenpig (Nov 10, 2010)

Few pics of my knives, as BDL stated earlier in one of my posts(Fake Knives) the Damascus Takayuki knives feel like the handle is too small, i would have to agree 100%. It is not something that will ever bother me while cooking at home, but i did notice it.

Knives are sharp and look like a million bucks. Although Grand Cheff is much sharper and feels waaay better in hand. The major advantage of Grand Cheff is the shape of the blade. At least this is what made huge difference for me. It is much easier and quicker to use it on a cutting board than the damascus blades. Look at the pictures and you will know what i mean.

Moritaka Gyuto Super Blue, is a different breed. I DID NOT use the knife. I only held it in my hand 50 times trying to convince myself and my wife that we need a knife like that Right now it is on the way back to Paul's Finest for a refund or exchange, if i come up with something else that i "need" to buy-----> another knife!

The knife felt Razor sharp, it is sharp to the point that it is scary. I told my helper at work that if i come one day with a tip of a finger missing, that it means that i cooked something day prior I don't think i *EVER held anything sharper in my hands in my life.*

In my opinion the knife felt akward and again, i did not like the curve on it. I also found that the handle... looked cheap? or maybe as if they were rushing while they made this one. The back of the handle was rough. The point where the blade goes into the handle had glue coming out of it. It just looked cheesy and it just did not fit my hand.

Again i am not a professional cook and only cook at home on the weekends, for my wife and two of my daughters, one will be 2 on Jan 23, the other turned 3 on 13th of December. These are my observations only, and the only experience i have had was with these knives.

As for the carrots, hey! i'm learning

My hats of to Paul at Paulsfinest.com, he delivered within two days from clicking the "pay" button on his website, and accepted the knife back because i did not like the handle.


----------



## kitchenpig (Nov 10, 2010)

how do i edit this so the pictures show>?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

KitchenPig said:


> how do i edit this so the pictures show>?


Just get rid of the IMG-tags!

I mean you need to get rid of both the opening tag







"""""

These image-tags don't seem to work on this forum. On other forums these tags will produce an image automatically in your post.

The problem is that the ending tag is wrongfully been seen on this forum as part of the URL. The ending tag gives a wrong internetadress of the picture, since it adds "%/IMG%" to each of your URL's (read picture adresses).

This doesn't work;

[/url]

But this will work; http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b114/98XJski/P1040513.jpg

(The image will not show automatically, you need to click on the link.)


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I've noticed that normal HTML doesn't work right here.  Maybe it's my settings- I'll have to look.


----------



## kitchenpig (Nov 10, 2010)

well guys, yesterday i posted a picture exactly the same way with


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

There should be a radio button that says "Edit" in the bottom left corner of the post you wrote, directly under your name.  If you don't see one then you may have allowed too much time to elapse before trying to edit.  You can always try reposting the links.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You may be overwhelming the available bandwidth.  If so, your pics may show up before you post, but disappear after you do so.  Try editing your post by deleting all but the first two images and see what happens.  Make sure you check to see if they show up, after you've left and returned to the thread.  If that works, you'll have to do multiple posts with some limited number of images per post.

BDL


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

There, that's better! Nice knife porn./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## kitchenpig (Nov 10, 2010)

i am still curious what BDL will say...... ?


----------

